# Ppz Alert



## Jamesbdsol (Dec 3, 2019)

Hi guys

For the ones that know.... I want to set up a WhatsApp group who alerts of nationwide ppz zones.
Hit me up with a pm if you wanna join.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Are any of those zones ever in Dallas?


----------



## Jamesbdsol (Dec 3, 2019)

Wrong question buddy. No offense.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Do they have them in San Francisco or Oakland yet?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Are any of those zones ever in Dallas?


Its lyft's flat surge.
You'll know if it happens dude..


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Its lyft's flat surge.
> You'll know if it happens dude..


I see them all over SF they look like this:


----------



## Kalla-C (Dec 10, 2019)

Jamesbdsol said:


> Hi guys
> 
> For the ones that know.... I want to set up a WhatsApp group who alerts of nationwide ppz zones.
> Hit me up with a pm if you wanna join.


What's PLZ zone?


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Kalla-C said:


> What's PLZ zone?


ppz personal penny zone is the drop in surge lyft started to pay drivers less and pocket more for themselves .


----------



## jlittle (Aug 17, 2018)

This is what they look like.

Being in a Personal Power Zone is a requirement that has to be met for me to slide that switch on.


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

This is one I caught shortly after Lyft switched my market from the old primetime. Today, it is extremely rare that I accept a request from Lyft.


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Jamesbdsol said:


> Hi guys
> 
> For the ones that know.... I want to set up a WhatsApp group who alerts of nationwide ppz zones.
> Hit me up with a pm if you wanna join.


Advertise your good fishing holes

Brilliant idea you got there!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ubercrashdummy said:


> This is one I caught shortly after Lyft switched my market from the old primetime. Today, it is extremely rare that I accept a request from Lyft.
> 
> View attachment 389379


Same here! Never saw a powerzone even close to being that high since the first week they were released now. Now they're all $1 to $2. What the hell is that going to do? Same ride that paid out 50 bucks before with 100% Prime now I get $2? No thanks. Plus before they made their API's private I often saw it priming at 300% or 350 % with nothing being offered to the drivers! Sorry but that's disgusting


----------



## Miuipixel (Dec 2, 2019)

As soon as I joined a WhatsApp group last time I kept reciveing scammers text about my uber account from all over the world. Thx but no Thx


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Yeah.... I got bored this morning and when I saw that yet again LYFT did not give any promotions along with $1-2 PPZ zones if ever... I sent them a love note .. Ive saved it, will edit a little for content and plan to send it to them everyday going forward.... Why not... they send me BS all the time...

Here... Yeah I was rambling... But you get the point...lol

I just wanted to thank LYFT for no longer offering any Promotions or bonuses for anything. it truely helps me as a business owner make a clear decision which company in the rideshare business cares for and appreciates my 5🌟 efforts. And is clearly evident in the lack of available drivers on your platform thus causing 15+ minute unpaid pickup times... and poor service for your passengers as I've been told on many trips who now ALSO choose your competition because they refuse to wait 2 & 3 times as long for a ride... those wait times and poor service are a direct reflection of LYFT'S complete disregard for its drivers... in an all out attempt to become profitable at our expense. you continue to charge passengers in high demand areas and events premium rates while not passing any of that along to the core of your business... your driver Partners It makes me sad that a year ago I was doing 10-20 rides in the same time that now I do 2-3 and those are just random rides that I took while waiting for your competition which appreciates my contribution and pays me accordingly when there is High demand which allows both of us to benefit from the increased charges for service, when your expecting me to take trips at regular rates while you charge 2-4 times normal rates and hide what you take from the passengers payment portion from me now... that's SHADY by the way... Oh well time will show that you have made detrimental business decisions that have and are affecting your business daily and will sadly eventually lead to your demise.. its clear when waiting in an airport queue for rides and there are 30 Uber drivers and 4 Lyft drivers.. your core business...drivers... refuse to be treated badly...and thus your losing drivers daily.... 

You tell me each week in the app... LOOK FOR PROMOTIONS monday.. and then Monday comes and you expect me to be loyal for nothing in return... thats not how it works... and thus I now do 7/8th's of my weekly income with your competition, when less than a year ago you cared about us drivers and the bulk of my income came from LYFT. You will be missed when you finally go bankrupt I have enjoyed the past... But I will not be abused like this and DEFINITELY will not continue to work for less and less while your taking 50-60% and more of most fares. Without drivers .. you have nothing but a fancy GPS system.... and sadly for Lyft its passengers have figured it out and the death spiral has begun.....

I'll continue to take my 2-3 rides a week for you when it benefits ME. Again sadly you will be missed.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Dekero said:


> Yeah.... I got bored this morning and when I saw that yet again LYFT did not give any promotions along with $1-2 PPZ zones if ever... I sent them a love note .. Ive saved it, will edit a little for content and plan to send it to them everyday going forward.... Why not... they send me BS all the time...
> 
> Here... Yeah I was rambling... But you get the point...lol
> 
> ...


Did they respond? Ever since I told them that they are acting very Uber like and it makes me sick to my stomach, things haven't been going so well for me with them LOL


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

PPZ is half artificial . It will give you $$$, for no apparent reason.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Did they respond? Ever since I told them that they are acting very Uber like and it makes me sick to my stomach, things haven't been going so well for me with them LOL


Yep they did ahahah heres the interaction...


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Daniela is a bot.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hey at least that BOT texts. The BOT I get apparently can't text or email


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

PPZ are personal, not national. Telling you that there is a $1.50 PPZ on the evergreen Point Floating bridge in the middle of Lake Washington during gridlock wouldn't do anyone any good.

Even in Seattle.

This is clearly a SCAM post.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> PPZ are personal, not national. Telling you that there is a $1.50 PPZ on the evergreen Point Floating bridge in the middle of Lake Washington during gridlock wouldn't do anyone any good.
> 
> Even in Seattle.
> 
> This is clearly a SCAM post.


We've had them out on the runways at the airport! Clearly we're not able to drive out to the runways LOL well we probably could but their $1.50 power zone is not going to pay my bail


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Yep they did ahahah heres the interaction...
> 
> View attachment 389604
> View attachment 389605
> ...


So here's a last minute follow up... How about a week later I get an email from Uber saying that my account my have been hacked ..( It was a ride ping.... They were trying to scam me) and in an effort to SAVE ME they have reset my password and Locked my VAULT as they called it... So I could no longer log onto Uber... Took 3 days for that to resolve, after 3 useless phn calls to support along with 7 never answered Emails... Randomly I was able to log back in and reset my password.

It's now been 6 days and while I can Log in and work... I cannot cash out still...2 more useless calls and 3 more ignored emails and I cannot get paid at all yet... I am hoping at the least the weekly payout goes thru on Monday...because phn support says wait for email answer... In total I have sent 10 completely ignored emails.. not even a simple "HEY WE ARE WORKING ON IT"

MORALE OF THE STORY!!!

DO NOT CONTACT Uber support for anything unless maybe u get shot... And then think twice about it... All I did was inform them a rider needed to be banned for his actions and I am repaid by being locked out for a week.... Skrew Uber And UBER SUPPORT... Filipino Idiots...


----------

